# Cooking Cheat Sheets



## Rocklobster (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is a list of cheat sheets I stumbled across while surfing around. There are many helpful charts, conversions, techniques. Worth taking a look at when you have the time or bookmark it for later.  Kitchen Cheat Sheet Guide On Basic Cooking Techniques | Sodapic.com


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 13, 2013)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks, roch,  a really handy and comprehensive collection of cheats!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks! I guess you have some extra time on your hands, Roch.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 13, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks! I guess you have some extra time on your hands, Roch.


I don't subscribe to television  so I have been sitting here listening to the Ottawa vs. Montreal hockey game on line.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 13, 2013)

don't you watch shows and/or movies on your computer, roch?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2013)

cheater, cheater!!!


lol, j/k. thanks.

good game tonight between the habs and sens.

i'm old enough to remember when many hockey games were only available on the radio. i used to hide a small am/fm radio in my bed with an ear bud under the covers so i could listen to games after i was supposed to go to sleep. 

during my latter high school years, when the islanders won their 4 consecutive cups, i would sit in my pizza delivery truck outside people's houses listening to the games, glued to the radio while the people in the house would look out their windows wondering why the pizza guy was just sitting there, not delivering tbeir pizza. lol.

ah, the good old days. there's a real art to calling a hockey game, audio only.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2013)

vitauta said:


> don't you watch shows and/or movies on your computer, roch?


We don't have the same Internet type of services you get in the States. If I stream tv shows or movies on my computer, I pay big time. I don't know about where Roch lives, but unlimited Internet is not available where I live. Let's not talk about how much we pay for cell phone use here in Canada vs. what you pay in the States.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Groovy thanks !


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 17, 2013)

vitauta said:


> don't you watch shows and/or movies on your computer, roch?


Yes. Sometimes.  I have Netflix. Occasionally, I will watch the odd previously recorded/aired television show off the internet if it is streamed  legally. I'm not big on downloading. I'll turn on a radio feed of a hockey game as background while I go about other things.


----------

